# Der Ralle hat Geburtstag



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2010)

Hallo Ralle,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles gute. 

Gruß Helmut

PS. Sag mal bist du nicht schon letztes Jahr 108 geworden,
du zierst dich ja mit dein alter wie eine Diva. Immer jünger
machen als man ist.


----------



## dalbi (6 Februar 2010)

Hi Ralle,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.







Gruss Daniel


----------



## Paule (6 Februar 2010)

Hi Ralle,
ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. :sm24:
108 Respekt, man das waren noch Zeiten, damals an der Front 
:sm20:


----------



## MW (6 Februar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Ralle !!!!







@Helmut: Ralle ist schon so alt, da hängt die Jahresanzeige, mehr geht einfach nicht mehr 

PS: Gibts ja nich, der dalbi klaut mein "Happy Birthday" Bild


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Ralle. Lass Dich heute mal von Deinen Pflegerinnen so richtig verwöhnen. Oder auf Deinem Rollator durch den Schnee schieben.


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2010)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute!!! Lange nichts mehr von Dir mitbekommen...

Glückwunsch!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Februar 2010)

Hallo Ralle,

auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche :

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ...*


----------



## Eliza (6 Februar 2010)

auch von mir alles gute zum geburtstag!
und ich dachte immer nur frauen lügen beim alter....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Februar 2010)

Einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den "Johannes Heesters" der SPS-Forums 

Alles Gute und mach immer weiter so!!!!




Axel


----------



## Bernard (6 Februar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag,

wünscht Dir Bernard.


----------



## Hermann (6 Februar 2010)

auch von  mir alles gute 
Und ne schöne feier


----------



## HaDi (6 Februar 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Februar 2010)

alles gute zum geburtstag

viel spass beim feiern

:sm19::sm19::sm19::sm19::sm19::sm19::sm19::sm19:


----------



## Kieler (6 Februar 2010)

Alles Gute und eine tolle Feier mit Familie, Freunde und Co.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2010)

Hallo Ralle,

von mir ebenfalls alles Gute für die nächsten 108 Jahre.


----------



## Spoon (6 Februar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Gerhard K (6 Februar 2010)

von mir auch alles gute ralle.immer schön feiern
:sm20:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Februar 2010)

Hi Chef

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!
(Und Trink immer nur soviel Whisky, wie mit Gewalt reingeht!)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## puzzlefreak (6 Februar 2010)

Hi Ralle,

von mir natürlich auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Feier schön und genieß auch die nächsten 108 Jahre.

Gruß Sonja


----------



## PLC-Gundel (6 Februar 2010)

Alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## der_iwan (6 Februar 2010)

*auch der iwan*

wünscht alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2010)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*

Hallo Ralle,

auch von mir meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch und die besten Wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag. Und Danke auch für die viele Arbeit und Mühe, die Du mit humorvoller, sachlicher und fachlicher Tätigkeit hier in das Forum einbringst.
Mach einfach weiter so ...

Gruß

Question_mark

@all : Die 108 ist nicht Ralles Alter, das ist sein Geburtsjahr


----------



## crash (6 Februar 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum 108. Geburtstag.


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Februar 2010)

wünsch dir was


----------



## Dotzi (6 Februar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Ralle (6 Februar 2010)

Ich sag mal hier, allen gemeinsam "Danke für die netten Glückwünsche". Meine Pflegerin hat mich extra nochmal mit dem Treppenlift nach oben an den Rechner befördert und hält mir beim Spreiben auch den Tropf, immerhin!


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2010)

**ggg**

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> beim Spreiben auch den Tropf,



Das scheint mir im Moment auch dringend erforderlich. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> hält mir beim Spreiben auch den Tropf, immerhin!


 
wie bekommst du den Schnaps jetzt schon intravenös


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2010)

*Privat versichert ...*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> bekommst du den Schnaps jetzt schon intravenös



Ja glaubst Du denn bei dem Alter von Ralle kann man das Zeug noch runterschlucken ?

Einfach privat versichern und das Zeug geht auch intravenös runter. Die private KV zahlt eben besser : Whisky statt NaCl (Kochsalzlösung). Wie konnte der Ralle ansonsten so alt werden ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (7 Februar 2010)

Hallo Ralle,
auch von mir meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch und die besten Wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag.

Gruß
zotos



Question_mark schrieb:


> @all : Die 108 ist nicht Ralles Alter, das ist sein Geburtsjahr



Das erklärt einiges! Vor allem aber das jesusmäßige Outfit mit den langen Haaren und den Sandalen.

Ralle macht also einen auf Highlander. Das erklärt warum er so gerne (für uns) uralten Whisky trinkt, diese Brühe ist für ihn ja noch gaaanz jung. Wo wir bei jung sind das erklärt warum er sich gerne mit jungen Frauen umgibt (alt werden die ja mit der Zeit von alleine) und Zeit hat er ja ;o)


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2010)

zotos schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> auch von mir meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch und die besten Wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Yep, du hast Recht, Whisky konserviert, das stimmt auf jeden Fall, am Besten ein schön rauchiger, hab mir gerade einen mit 140ppm zugelegt, mehr geht nicht.  Ansonsten muß ich Euch mal updaten, die langen Haare sind Geschichte, der Zopf liegt im Handschuhfach meines Autos, quasi als Erinnerung und stete Mahnung! *ROFL* Aber so ist das nun mal, alte Zöpfe müssen irgendwann auch mal ab!!!! Ach ja, auch der Opel ist nun in neuen Händen, die ihn nicht ganz so viele Kilometer im Jahr durch das Land jagen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2010)

im Handschuhfach, du könntest ihn doch an deine Autoantenne knoten
als quasi Highländer Fuchsschwanz


----------



## RGerlach (8 Februar 2010)

Hallo Ralle,

auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:  :sm20:  :sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Cerberus (8 Februar 2010)

Von mir auch Alles Gute nachträglich! :sm20:


----------



## Waelder (8 Februar 2010)

Oh Entschuldigung habs ganz übersehn.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Hab dir ein Kuchen angeheftet :icon_lol::sm20:


----------



## Gebs (8 Februar 2010)

Erstmal auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!



Ralle schrieb:


> Yep, du hast Recht, Whisky konserviert, das stimmt auf jeden Fall, am Besten ein schön rauchiger, hab mir gerade einen mit 140ppm zugelegt, mehr geht nicht.


Mehr geht nicht? Ich dachte der Octomore von Bruichladdich hat 150 ppm.

Grüße
Gebs

P.S.: Ich hab' für die 2. Edition auch Angaben von 140 und 167ppm gefunden. 
Aber beim letzten Seminar (Cadenheads)  sagten sie er hätte 150 ppm. 
Was stimmt denn nu?

[edit] Bin im Mai auf Islay. Da frag' ich dann mal nach! [/edit]


----------



## marlob (9 Februar 2010)

War ein paar Tage nicht online :-(
Darum nachträglich noch alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## doublecee (9 Februar 2010)

auweh auweh ...voll verschwitzt ...sack-spät aber immerhin 

ralle ..häbbie börsdäi auch von mir und alles gute soweit!!!


greetz m3nd


p.s. ..die coolen sind immer zu spät *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (10 Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank nochmal. Ich trink heute Abend ein Gläschen Wein auch Euch, bin grad an der Nahe.

@Gebs

Auf der Octomore-Flasche steht 140ppm , ich denk das ist schon eine ganze Menge. Vielleicht variiert das mit den Jahrgängen, aber der ist ja ganz neu. Ich will auch mit im Mai .


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Februar 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit im Mai .


Das Forumstreffen ist doch im Juni


----------

